# Essay for Divorced Men.



## Scannerguard (Jan 26, 2010)

I’m Sorry, But You’re Just Not The Man I Hoped You Would Become When We Got Married | The Onion - America's Finest News Source


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

How true, all too often: delusional expectations.

Male perspective: I'm sorry, but you're no longer the woman I hoped you would continue being when we got married.


----------

